# Updated Blackbelt



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is an update on my Male BB. He is almost 8" and still runnin the tank.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That is a sweet fish! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice, he will always run the tank!


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Not too sure about that, he's in with the Jag and Dovii.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well in that case i dont think he will be running the tank for to much longer then! LOL, nice BB.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Really nice 8) I want a BB pretty bad, but I can't handle anymore tanks at this point.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You guys would be surprised of the power behind a large vieja...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> You guys would be surprised of the power behind a large vieja...


so *** heard, i havent experienced to much out of my synspilum or suspected hybrid yet, well, he fights back, he usually wins, but i dont think hed stand a chance against a Jag or Dovii.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

there's a huge difference in syns and bb. syns are peaceful giants imo.... bb on the other hand can pack quite the punch!


----------

